# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  MAC OS X 10.4.7 Update

## Billgout

Βγήκε update για το Tiger, όπου πλέον έφθασε στην έκδοση 10.4.7.
To update υπάρχει σε 2 εκδόσεις για PPC και Intel.

Μην ξεχάσετε ένα repair permissions πριν το update και ένα μετά.

Περισσότερα για τις βελτιώσεις που περιέχονται στο συγκεκριμένο update, εδώ

----------

